# One that got past me



## brassbusterpc (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's one that got past me and got pushed up into to the pile with the loader. Came in complete and rideable. Year unknown Yamaha Moto Bike. Gonna salvage a few good parts. Bendix RB2 red band hub, front forks and plastic rear fender. SUCH a SHAME.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, people love those things. That could have been a 400-500$ pluck easy :eek: too bad.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 16, 2011)

*fender*

how much for the fender, and did you save the sprocket?


----------



## brassbusterpc (Nov 26, 2011)

*Yahama Motobike*

Saved the fender, chainring???? front forks, kick stand.


----------

